# Need Dogs/Overseas Deployment



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Greetings...... I put a post on here a few weeks ago regarding overseas deployment. As things are now progressing there is more I can say. A deployment has been scheduled for the next 30-45 days. here is the deal. It is going to require 125 dogs and 125 handlers. 14 trainers and 3 kennel masters. out of the 125 dogs 17 are going to be narc/patrol and the rest explosive/patrol. If there are any vendors out there that have dogs please let me know as the company will have to start buying dogs asap, if there are any handlers wanting and ready to deploy let me know. the contract is in afghan,. pay will start at 90k tax free, everything taken care of, meals, loding etc, you will be armed on this one with at least a 9mm and depending on the general orders from the dept of the army you may get an m4 and dependng what base you go to you may get nothing but will have the back up of infantry units.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm available as a trainer. In all honesty, you can't get anyone more experienced. There probably aren't a lot of old guys like me that have mine/tunnel and tripwire experience. I've been training bomb dogs since 72 (that's pretty much before the military or FAA, currently TSA had them. I don't come cheap though, 90K wouldn't make it. I don't move as quickly as I used to, but I'm still a hell of a trainer. (darn that last pat on the back hurt my arm).

DFrost 



DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

I'm with you David, let's go. This way I can pat your back and you can pat mine. We don't get hurt that way.;o)


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

Hey! Between the three of us we probably got :-k......2 thousand yrs experience. \\/
Count me in.....but don't pat my back to hard. I weeded the flower garden yesterday so it's been a rough morning. 8-[


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

And here I thought I wouldn't know anyone over there.=D> I spoke to Eric about it a few weeks ago but the moment has passed I think. The wife is begging me to go. Methinks something is up.:-k


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

if anyone is interested please send me a PM and I will send you the program managers number and email address. there will be a 4week work up training held at either their kennel in tennessee or in indiana, after the 4 weeks you will go to a week at crc most likley ft.benning for gear issus and cac card issue, and from there a quick plane ride over the pond.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

WOW. This sounds like one hell of an opportunity for qualified individuals. Howard are you going?


----------



## John Campbell (Jul 25, 2010)

90k for a year deployment to afgan for a person with special skills that will be in an around explosive devices/narco transport is the low ball of all low balls. i would make almost 200k just to "talk" to afgans for a year. first 80k is only tax free other 10 will be taxed at max rate any location pay or danger pay differance for those on FOB's vs guy hanging out in kabul/bagram airbase who is the primary contractor. pay rate for workup time vs deployed time ect.

someone is going to get rich on this contract and its not the guys on the ground thats for sure.

john


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

you are right John, Back in 2001 when tyhe war first started handlers were making between 18 and 20k a month, thats because there werent many handlers or dogs to go around. now you have a million contractors all going for the big money and as always with the governemtn low bid wins it so this is the outcome.
I have a bunch of PM's and will start responding to those now. I will get what I can tongith and finsih the rest in the AM. For those interested I can tell you this.. The government does not want dogs on the offensive anymore like what you saw with Blackwater, so now dogs will be leaving the fobs or bases, so you wont be in the field. if you ever have to go off base there is a limit of 3 to 4oo meters from the gate. For those of you looking to fire your weapon daily you prob wont see that unles ur base or fob comes under heavy attack which is very unlikley


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Eric FAvetta said:


> you are right John, Back in 2001 when tyhe war first started handlers were making between 18 and 20k a month, thats because there werent many handlers or dogs to go around. now you have a million contractors all going for the big money and as always with the governemtn low bid wins it so this is the outcome.
> I have a bunch of PM's and will start responding to those now. I will get what I can tongith and finsih the rest in the AM. For those interested I can tell you this.. The government does not want dogs on the offensive anymore like what you saw with Blackwater, so now dogs will be leaving the fobs or bases, so you wont be in the field. if you ever have to go off base there is a limit of 3 to 4oo meters from the gate. *For those of you looking to fire your weapon daily you prob wont see that unles ur base or fob comes under heavy attack which is very unlikley*


 
Geez, that sucks!


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

yup.., Things have changed out there for the civilians. The most danger youll see or feel is searching the ECP with your dog, but then again there are 3 to 4 checks you have to go through before you even hit the american gate, but for those looking to make money and stay in some ways safe this is the way. KBR does all the meals out there, usually every tuesday is shrimp and lobster night, mess decks are open 24 hours a day for burgers and fries etc. Shit I miss being out there. It can be a fun time, you wake up when you wake up, go on post, do some training and have some fun all while making so decent money tax free to a certain point but non the less tas free.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I'll go! Can I be the dog whisperer?:-D


----------



## Don Turnipseed (Oct 8, 2006)

Gads, now I wish I had learned to train dogs to do something besides kill shit. Oh well, no one to take care if all the dogs anyway. :grin:


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Ive had 2 opportunities to go work in the oil refineries there for almost double the money your offering living in the streets in Kuwait is safer the working in there oil refineries.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Pro rated? I thought obahma's election campaign preached he was bringing us home. lol. With all the new rules of engagement , safety is a bigger concern than ever and pay lower than ever. Are they looking for dog handlers or just extra bodies since recruitment may be at a low?


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Don Turnipseed said:


> Gads, now I wish I had learned to train dogs to do something besides kill shit. Oh well, no one to take care if all the dogs anyway. :grin:


There’s a lot of shit over there that needs a killing Don….. you might get called yet


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Pro rated? I thought obahma's election campaign preached he was bringing us home. lol. With all the new rules of engagement , safety is a bigger concern than ever and pay lower than ever. Are they looking for dog handlers or just extra bodies since recruitment may be at a low?


 
Just imagine what company(s) that hold the contract are making, double what each handler is getting I am sure!


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

That just means you can get a decent raise.


----------



## Christopher Jones (Feb 17, 2009)

It would be interesting to see how these guys get paid compared with the Marines etc who are in alot more danger. 
What would an active grunt get paid in Afganistan compared to this dog job offer?


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

All this talk about pay, heck that wasn't the part that interested me. It honestly sounds like an interesting opportunity. Too bad I'm not even remotely qualified for consideration.


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Nicole Stark said:


> WOW. This sounds like one hell of an opportunity for qualified individuals. Howard are you going?


 I've given it some serious thought. The urgency is kind of a put off. I have 5 years to go till full retirement so that is another serious consideration. My personel director said I had to retire and they won't re-hire if things go sideways and I want to return after the first year. It's a big decision. 

Were I single with no kids it would be a no brainer. 

So, it's 90K for handlers. Trainers and kennel masters are more, correct? Is the tax free on the 80K, then tax above that number correct?


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> I've given it some serious thought. The urgency is kind of a put off. I have 5 years to go till full retirement so that is another serious consideration. My personel director said I had to retire and they won't re-hire if things go sideways and I want to return after the first year. It's a big decision.
> 
> Were I single with no kids it would be a no brainer.
> 
> So, it's 90K for handlers. Trainers and kennel masters are more, correct? *Is the tax free on the 80K*, then tax above that number correct?


 
Correct, the first 80K is tax free with whatever contract and anything after that is fully taxed.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Howard I'm in the same boat as you. 5 more years to retire BUT. I may do it anyway. Need more info. I'm waiting on his response. There's some of us older guys that are Police or former military that could do well despite our age. Let's see what happens.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I could never again work "for someone" when it comes to training dogs. I know we all, or at least many of us, work "for someone". I just couldn't take someone telling me how they want a dog trained, or someone telling me what to do next, relative training. Just won't work. 

DFrost


----------



## Debbie Skinner (Sep 11, 2008)

A friend of mine is over there right now (4th time) as a handler. I don't know which company but with a cadaver dog. She said that it's very important that the company offers benefits (health and life insurance) as if you try to get the insurance as an individual while working in Afghanistan it cost $10K/month. I was surprised at the price she quoted, but I know insurances don't want to take "risks". I thought I would ask about this since I never considered this aspect and that the cost could be so high for insurance.


----------



## Nicole Stark (Jul 22, 2009)

David Frost said:


> I could never again work "for someone" when it comes to training dogs. I know we all, or at least many of us, work "for someone". I just couldn't take someone telling me how they want a dog trained, or someone telling me what to do next, relative training. Just won't work.
> 
> DFrost


David I can see your point completely. As much as I'd like to explore the what ifs in a capacity/position suitable for someone like yourself that might offer some latitude I won't. I'd expect there really isn't any in such a situation anyway.


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

What are the locations in TN and Indiana?


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

David,

From what I understand from my previous conversation...as the trainer you have to meet the goal. How you get there is not that important. So, you use your style of training, meet the goal in a timely fashion, then have the dogs/handlers ready to deploy.

If I'm mistaken then I'm sure It'll be corrected.


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Goals never bothered me. I've trained to standards all my training career. I just can't have anyone telling me how to reach that standard. I know it's egotistical etc, etc, I'm a prick no argument. 

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

And a good trainer SHOULD be that way David. The trainer is out there every day and reads the dogs needs. He is the only one how knows what to do. A desk jockey has no right to tell a trainer how to train. If so then the trainer is not needed.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

When I was married my wife at the time was always pushing me to sign up for a stint with Blackwater and some of the other ones . I would laugh and accuse her of not liking me anymore . We'd laugh ...... then years later I found out she REALLY didn't like me anymore .


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

It took that long? Mine's been telling me for years she don't like me anymore. If I went I'd probably come back to an empty house lot.:-o


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Howard Knauf said:


> It took that long? Mine's been telling me for years she don't like me anymore. If I went I'd probably come back to an empty house lot.:-o


That's funny , I hope you're exaggerating . 

When I use to compete in the USPCA Nationals over the years , usually requiring being out of town , many of the K9 guys there would joke over a pop or 2 about who was going to be the unlucky guy this year to return home and find their wife gone and house empty . 

It usually only took a few days to find out who the unlucky SOB's turn it was . 

Unless you were the unlucky SOB , then you found out much faster .


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Maybe it was in the "pop" that is usually found at a USPCA event. ha ha. I know the "pop" caused us to be "asked" to leave a motel one night. 

DFrost


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> That's funny , I hope you're exaggerating .
> 
> When I use to compete in the USPCA Nationals over the years , usually requiring being out of town , many of the K9 guys there would joke over a pop or 2 about who was going to be the unlucky guy this year to return home and find their wife gone and house empty .
> 
> ...


I reversed that type situation. I listened to my ex tell me she didn't like me one time too often. The house and all contents were mine and I had a prenuptial.

She went to visit her family one time so I moved her stuff into a apartment, paid 3 months rent, parked her car at the airport, put the keys on top of the right rear tire, left the name, address and apartment key on the seat.

I called her cell phone when she was flying and gave her the parking space number. I saved the voice mail she left me when she landed for a long time. It was a classic.\\/


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I reversed that type situation. I listened to my ex tell me she didn't like me one time too often. The house and all contents were mine and I had a prenuptial.
> 
> She went to visit her family one time so I moved her stuff into a apartment, paid 3 months rent, parked her car at the airport, put the keys on top of the right rear tire, left the name, address and apartment key on the seat.
> 
> I called her cell phone when she was flying and gave her the parking space number. I saved the voice mail she left me when she landed for a long time. It was a classic.\\/


My new hero.:-D


----------



## Jeff Oehlsen (Apr 7, 2006)

Yes, you are the champion now.


----------



## mike suttle (Feb 19, 2008)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I reversed that type situation. I listened to my ex tell me she didn't like me one time too often. The house and all contents were mine and I had a prenuptial.
> 
> She went to visit her family one time so I moved her stuff into a apartment, paid 3 months rent, parked her car at the airport, put the keys on top of the right rear tire, left the name, address and apartment key on the seat.
> 
> I called her cell phone when she was flying and gave her the parking space number. I saved the voice mail she left me when she landed for a long time. It was a classic.\\/


That is A W E S O M E ! ! ! You are indeed the champion.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

I thought I was generous paying 3 months rent. A real champ would have paid a week at Motel 6.:lol:


----------



## Harry Keely (Aug 26, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I thought I was generous paying 3 months rent. A real champ would have paid a week at Motel 6.:lol:


No your the champ and remained a gentleman at the same time. You are the classic mans man champion.


----------



## Jim Nash (Mar 30, 2006)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I reversed that type situation. I listened to my ex tell me she didn't like me one time too often. The house and all contents were mine and I had a prenuptial.
> 
> She went to visit her family one time so I moved her stuff into a apartment, paid 3 months rent, parked her car at the airport, put the keys on top of the right rear tire, left the name, address and apartment key on the seat.
> 
> I called her cell phone when she was flying and gave her the parking space number. I saved the voice mail she left me when she landed for a long time. It was a classic.\\/


That is awesome . Wish I could have gotten away with that . My ex would have hunted me down and taken me out . 

I'm watching my back enough as it is after recently exchanging the 3 kids with her. 

I accidently pumped them full of caffine and sugar , stopped by a party store getting them cazzoos , noisemakers , wistles , funny wigs and hats before I dropped them off . She's got no sence of humor ......


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Jim Nash said:


> That is awesome . Wish I could have gotten away with that . My ex would have hunted me down and taken me out .
> 
> I'm watching my back enough as it is after recently exchanging the 3 kids with her.
> 
> I accidently pumped them full of caffine and sugar , stopped by a party store getting them cazzoos , noisemakers , wistles , funny wigs and hats before I dropped them off . She's got no sence of humor ......


I signed mine up for magazine CD club survey stuff you name it


----------



## Howard Knauf (May 10, 2008)

Jim,...No, I am not kidding.

Lee...You are the Grand Pubah of kicking them to the curb. Awesome!!!=D>


----------



## Mike Scheiber (Feb 17, 2008)

Howard Knauf said:


> Jim,...No, I am not kidding.
> 
> Lee...You are the Grand Pubah of kicking them to the curb. Awesome!!!=D>


I bow down to Lee


----------



## Bob Scott (Mar 30, 2006)

:-o DAMN!
I'm not much of a drinker anymore but I think I gotta dig up a bottle of something to toast Lee. \\/


----------



## Thomas Barriano (Mar 27, 2006)

Jim Nash said:


> My ex would have hunted me down and taken me out .


Jim,

That may be why Lee had to move to Costa Rica?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Thomas Barriano said:


> Jim,
> 
> That may be why Lee had to move to Costa Rica?


Nah! That was years ago, back when they had those old original cell phones we used to refer to as bricks. I even left 2 grand in the joint checking account for her use before I took everything else out and closed the joint credit card.

I forgot to mention that she worked for me so I had to terminate her. :roll:


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> Nah! That was years ago, back when they had those old original cell phones we used to refer to as bricks. I even left 2 grand in the joint checking account for her use before I took everything else out and closed the joint credit card.
> 
> I forgot to mention that she worked for me so I had to terminate her. :roll:


Man it just keeps getting better.=D>


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> Man it just keeps getting better.=D>


I'm really not a prick, but there came a point where there was just no gratitude. It is okay if you don't like me but the attitude pissed me off. This chick had nothing when I met her and suddenly was living in a big house on one of the local golf courses, driving a new car. I didn't even take the car back and I could have.

Last I heard she was a waitress in a country club in Florida. I guess she liked the fairway views.


----------



## Adam Rawlings (Feb 27, 2009)

Lee H Sternberg said:


> I'm really not a prick, but there came a point where there was just no gratitude. It is okay if you don't like me but the attitude pissed me off. This chick had nothing when I met her and suddenly was living in a big house on one of the local golf courses, driving a new car. I didn't even take the car back and I could have.
> 
> Last I heard she was a waitress in a country club in Florida. I guess she liked the fairway views.


I didn't think you were a prick at all. This is just one of the best (classiest) ways to end things.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Adam Rawlings said:


> I didn't think you were a prick at all. This is just one of the best (classiest) ways to end things.


Yeah, it certainly was a CLEAN break!


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Lee you need to start giving seminars.


----------



## Timothy Stacy (Jan 29, 2009)

Lee you are one smooth dude. How is it to be employed by you?


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Timothy Stacy said:


> Lee you are one smooth dude. How is it to be employed by you?


Ya know Timothy, you would probably have to ask my previous employees. I think the ones who put in a honest effort would say I was always fair and straight with them. The most I ever had working at one time was near 50. 

I apparently was a good teacher and trainer. I helped many of my previous employees go out on their own when they were qualified. Some of them were actually my friendly competition. I always told them I would rather compete with a friend than a enemy. That way you didn't feel the need to get ruthless.:grin:


----------



## Denise Gatlin (Dec 28, 2009)

Howard Knauf said:


> And here I thought I wouldn't know anyone over there.=D> I spoke to Eric about it a few weeks ago but the moment has passed I think. The wife is begging me to go. Methinks something is up.:-k


Hey, the coin is flipped for me. Mentioned it to my old man and he said, go. Said it matter-of-fact with no hesitation. Hummmm???? Then I told him if I went that money would go to building me one heck of a kennel building when I got back. He didnt say a thing..... :lol:


----------



## Doug Humphrey (Jul 25, 2010)

I have sent PM's and E mails to learn more aboth this opportunity and have recieved no reply. Are these positions filled?

Respectfully,

Doug Humphrey


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Hey Doug,

I am sorry about that I have been very busy.. please call me at 973-525-5789

Eric


----------



## Chris McDonald (May 29, 2008)

Lee for President


----------



## Tyree Johnson (Jun 21, 2010)

Chris McDonald said:


> Lee for President


X10000000 \\/ thats great stuff there!


----------



## Doug Humphrey (Jul 25, 2010)

Eric I sent you a PM

Doug Humphrey


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Still awaiting info.


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry,

I apologize.. Please give me a call on my cell 973-525-5789. I have been very busy. Please give me a call, That will be easiest


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

You may email the info, that would be easier for me.


----------



## Lee H Sternberg (Jan 27, 2008)

Jerry Lyda said:


> You may email the info, that would be easier for me.


=D>:lol::lol:


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Eric,

Where in TN and IN?


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sweet Water


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I lived in Athens for a while. Liked the area. I do have a patrol/drug dog handler in Athens. Don't be recruiting him, ha ha. He's really a good one.

DFrost


----------



## David Adebimpe (Jun 22, 2010)

Hi Eric, do you think that there will be a need for non-hazadous scent-training aids for maintainance training of the K9s whilst they are out there?


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Dave,

Of course there will be.. Most dogs will be edd/p and some will be ddd/p.. I know you have scent but the price is way to expensive for the company.


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Eric, what company do you represent?


----------



## Doug Humphrey (Jul 25, 2010)

So who else is going to this dance???:smile::smile::smile:


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

I think it's a fake. Emailed him twice, called and left a message twice, never got a reply. Does not answer any questions asked here in this thread. Does not want to tell which company he represents etc...... Google him and you will find some ""dog related" stuff on him............


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Rik Wolterbeek said:


> I think it's a fake. Emailed him twice, called and left a message twice, never got a reply. Does not answer any questions asked here in this thread. Does not want to tell which company he represents etc...... Google him and you will find some ""dog related" stuff on him............


Not sure his affiliation with any of this, however I have visability of the contracts described and he is correct on that, I do know the contract has 3 subcontractors for dogs....EODT, VLK and another I forgot at the moment.


----------



## Guest (Dec 1, 2008)

Jody Butler said:


> Not sure his affiliation with any of this, however I have visability of the contracts described and he is correct on that, I do know the contract has 3 subcontractors for dogs....EODT, VLK and another I forgot at the moment.


 
and AK9I..


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

Ronco just got a nice one also


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

I'm holding out for a training monitor job. I'll just monitor the trainers, I can write programs etc. I just dont' want to work outside or in a combat zone, or in the sun, or long hours. I'm not cheap either, easy sure, but certainly not cheap.

DFrost


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

And i will be your assistant david


----------



## David Frost (Mar 29, 2006)

Keith Earle said:


> And i will be your assistant david


Works for me, ha ha

DFrost


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Why would someone as large as the ones mentioned use a person to get help for these contracts? As large as they are, they can do this themselves.


----------



## Keith Earle (Mar 27, 2006)

yep that,a right


----------



## Sue DiCero (Sep 2, 2006)

Jerry Lyda said:


> Why would someone as large as the ones mentioned use a person to get help for these contracts? As large as they are, they can do this themselves.


Actually, they do, as everyone knows....


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Well if this guy does work for one of the contractors, his skills at recruitment seem to be lacking in some areas, such as information and communication...


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Guys sorry for the late responces... Roncko got some of this contravct and so did amk9, EODT is prob going to get a big portion of it. I have been so busy my number is 862-226-9509, if anyone is interested in being a trainer or handler email ed abel at [email protected] or [email protected] There are a few people on this forum that did contact me and get their resumes in and were hired and are starting in the next few weeks. To answer a question why does a company this big need someone to get people on board. A few reasons. this network WDF is a great place to get handlers and trainers. EODT is not a part of this board but I am. I am a trainer with them and anything I can do to get quality handlers Ill do. also a lot of handlers over 600 are over seas now on jobs, so where does someone look to get another 350 handlers for deployment??? a good start is here. also some of u sid u have called me with no responce. number is 862-226-9509 if u werent calling that number I never got ur calls. The contract has been awarded and task orders are commng down the line so if ur interested now is the time


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Dave... PM sent


----------



## Doug Humphrey (Jul 25, 2010)

I am one of the ones that was hired so i can vouch that Eric is legit!


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Doug Humphrey said:


> I am one of the ones that was hired so i can vouch that Eric is legit!


Congrats Doug...


----------



## Joby Becker (Dec 13, 2009)

Got a call from ERIC...definitely legit...


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Jerry, I caled you a few times and spoke to you on the phone about 3 times, each time you said it wasnt a good time that u were running some classes so give me a shout when ever you can. For anyone else. Roncko, EOdt and AMk9 all were awarded a piece of this contrack with VLK being the sewcondary to EODT. There is a good website for hanldlers and anyone looking to get into overseas work. The website is formum based ust like this one. it is www.socnet.com youll find everything from special ops jobs to k9 jobs to homeland securty jobs, people their talk about different companies they have worked for, what to expect the good and the bad etc. if anyone have any more questions please feel free to give me a shout, 862-226-9509 or hit my on my email [email protected]


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Doug, If you are referring to when I was let go from petsmart for bringing my dog to work with me when the store wa closed and allowing him to stay in the doggy day care room then yes there is stuff related to me on the web, although you should know and I was offered my job back, I was the operations manager for petsmart and tat firing led to a huge lawsuite which lead to them asking me to return to work and they were going to give me my job back with back pay.. I did not take it, I took another job handling dogs. I spent 8 years in the Military as an MP and handler, I am a trainer for a sherieff office in S.Jersey, I am not sure what you were trying to get at by posting that there is an article on me on the web but its def not something I am ashamed of. I did nothing woring and it was very clear when they apologized and offered me my job back.


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

sorry that was to Rik Walterbeek!!!!!!!not doug


----------



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Eric you should have gotten you're job back. I too read the articals and you were not in the wrong as far as I see it.

You must have me confussed with someone else. We did talk one time not three and I wasn't doing classes. I am 5 years from retirement though and not sure this would be a good move for me. Although I would love to go as a trainer I'm just not sure that now is the time for me. I still have to do some thinking on this. This is a tough decision for me. You guys may not even want me.


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Sprry about that Jerry, I did confuse you with someone else. Their are trainer position opens and kennel master position open. The trainer and kennel masters have a bit of a more stringent background to go through. If you ever change your mind and ever want to go overseas give me a shout on here and I will let you know what its like and how it all works. There are some contracts that are better then others.
Talk to you soon


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Eric FAvetta said:


> sorry that was to Rik Walterbeek!!!!!!!not doug


Yes it was me: Rik Wolterbeek. I emailed right when you put up the OP, emailed again a little while later. Called twice and never got an answer back. Reason for my reaction was that you stated in your OP:

"""If there are any vendors out there that have dogs please let me know as the company will have to start buying dogs asap"""

I rather have you email me back and tell me that I'm full of it than not getting a response at all. At least I got your attention now since you reacted within a couple days.


----------



## 2170 (Jan 10, 2008)

Rik,
I have just went through my email on here and dont see anything from you. Anyway, I have not ben on here for a while, when you start the training to get dogs overseas it doesnt leave a whole lot of time for computer time. Yes we are still in need of dogs, But I have to ask, Is this the way you try and get peoples attention that dont get back to you, Try and drag their name through the mud by having people look up a bogus article on me through the web, one that doesnt evern really say who I am? Just curious what type of business tactic that was?


----------



## Rik Wolterbeek (Jul 19, 2009)

Eric FAvetta said:


> Rik,
> I have just went through my email on here and dont see anything from you. Anyway, I have not ben on here for a while, when you start the training to get dogs overseas it doesnt leave a whole lot of time for computer time. Yes we are still in need of dogs, But I have to ask, Is this the way you try and get peoples attention that dont get back to you, Try and drag their name through the mud by having people look up a bogus article on me through the web, one that doesnt evern really say who I am? Just curious what type of business tactic that was?


I don't have them anymore, just deleted them after my first reaction on the OP. And hey it worked, I got your attention! Has nothing to do with what you went trough. I am pretty sure everybody knows how to google a name and I'm pretty sure some people on this board did. And I did not drag your name through the mud nor did I mention the "bogus" article. I even can go so far to say that you had all the rights in the world to go after your former employer.

Good luck in finding the dogs you need,


----------

